# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  OSAS is false based upon these scriptures.

## Terry1

MATTHEW

 Matthew 5:20-22 – One who hates, speaks evil to fellow believers (brother), can get separated from God and sent to hell. 

20 For I tell you, unless your righteousness exceeds that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. 21 "You have heard that it was said to the men of old, 'You shall not kill; and whoever kills shall be liable to judgment.' 22 But I say to you that every one  who is angry with his brother shall be liable to judgment;  whoever insults his brother shall be liable to the council, and whoever says, 'You fool!' shall be liable to the hell of fire. 
 Matthew 5:29-30 – Talking metaphorically Jesus says if a thing causes you to sin, it is better off to cut off body parts than suffer going to hell. 
 29 If your right eye causes you to sin, pluck it out and throw it away; it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown into hell . 30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away; it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into hell  .  
 Matthew 6:13-15 – If we are unforgiving we will lose God’s forgiveness. 
13 And lead us not into temptation, But deliver us from evil. 14 For if you forgive men their trespasses, your heavenly Father also will forgive you; 15 but if you do not forgive men their trespasses, neither will your Father forgive your trespasses.    
 Matthew 10:28 – We must have the fear of God, who can send us to hell over disobedience. 
 28 And do not fear those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul; rather fear him who can destroy both soul and body in hell.    
 Matthew 12:32 – A sin of blasphemy of the Holy Spirit will not be forgiven by God. 
 32 And whoever says a word against the Son of man will be forgiven; but whoever speaks against the Holy Spirit will not be forgiven,  either in this age or in the age to come.   
 Matthew 13:20-21 – One can believe for a while, but then fall away from God (see Luke 8:13), he is speaking here of believers. 
20 As for what was sown on rocky ground, this is he who hears the word and  immediately receives it with joy; 21 yet he has no root in himself, but endures for a while, and when tribulation or persecution arises on account of the word, immediately he falls away.    
 Matthew 18:8-9 – Dire consequences of believers committing sin shown by Jesus again. 
 8  And if your hand or your foot causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away; it is better for you to enter life maimed or lame than with two hands or two feet to be thrown into the eternal fire. 9 And if your eye causes you to sin, pluck it out and throw it away; it is better for you to enter life with one eye than with two eyes to be thrown into the hell of fire.   
 Matthew 18:28-35 – Unforgiveness for others leads to unforgiveness from God. 
 28 But that same servant, as he went out, came upon one of his fellow servants who owed him a hundred denarii; and seizing him by the throat he said, 'Pay what you owe.' 29 So his fellow servant fell down and besought him, 'Have patience with me, and I will pay you.' 30 He refused and went and put him in prison till he should pay the debt. 31 When his fellow servants saw what had taken place, they were greatly distressed, and they went and reported to their lord all that had taken place. 32 Then his lord summoned him and said to him, 'You wicked servant!  I forgave you all that debt because you besought me; 33 and should not you have had mercy on your fellow servant, as I had mercy on you?' 34 And in anger his lord delivered him to the jailers, till he should pay all his debt. 35 So also my heavenly Father will do to every one of you, if you do not forgive your brother from your heart."    
 Matthew 24:44-51 The Lord’s servant, unprepared, acts wickedly, and gets sent to hell. Though a servant, not ready for the Lord’s coming. 
 44 Therefore you also must be ready; for the Son of man is coming at an hour you do not expect. 45 "Who then is the faithful and wise servant, whom his master has set over his household, to give them their food at the proper time? 46 Blessed is that  servant whom  his master when he comes will  find so doing. 47 Truly, I say to you, he will set him over all his possessions. 48 But if that wicked servant says to himself, 'My master is delayed,' 49 and begins to beat his fellow servants, and eats and drinks with the drunken, 50 the master of that servant will come on a day when he does not expect him and at an hour he does not know, 51 and will punish him, and put him with the hypocrites; there men will weep and gnash their teeth.  
 Matthew 25:14-15, 19, 24-30 Lazy servant, unlike faithful ones, gets sent to hell. 
 14 "For it will be as when a man going on a journey called his servants and entrusted to them his property. 15 to one he gave five talents, to another two,  to another one, to each according to his ability. Then he went away…. 19 Now after a long time the master of those servants came and settled accounts with them….24 He also who had received the one talent came forward, saying, 'Master, I knew you to be a hard man, reaping where you did not sow, and gathering where you did not winnow; 25 so I was afraid, and I went and hid your talent in the ground. Here you have what is yours.' 26 But his master answered him,  'You wicked and slothful servant!  You knew that I reap where I have not sowed, and gather where I have not winnowed? 27 Then you ought to have invested my money with the bankers, and at my coming I should have received what was my own with interest. 28 So take the talent from him, and give it to him who has the ten talents. 29 For to every one who has will more be given, and he will have abundance; but from him who has not, even what he has will be taken away. 30 And cast the worthless servant into the outer darkness; there men will weep and gnash their teeth.'  


MARK

Mark 4:16-18 – Parable of the sower – Parallel of Luke 8:13 shows here He is speaking of believers, who fall away. 

16 And these in like manner are the ones sown upon rocky ground, who, when they hear the word,  immediately receive it with joy; 17 and they have no root in themselves, but endure for a while; then, when tribulation or persecution arises on account of the word, immediately they fall away.  
 Mark 9:42-48 – Metaphorical violence to oneself is better than getting sent to hell by sinful actions. 
 42 "Whoever causes one of these little ones who believe in me to sin, it would be better for him if a great millstone were hung round his neck and he were thrown into the sea. 43 And if your hand causes you to sin, cut it off; it is better for you to enter life maimed than with two hands to  go to hell, to the unquenchable fire.  44 45 And if your foot causes you to sin, cut it off; it is better for you to enter life lame than with two feet to be thrown into hell.  46 47 And if your eye causes you to sin, pluck it out; it is better for you to  enter the kingdom of God with one eye than with two eyes to be thrown into hell, 48 where their worm does not die, and the fire is not quenched.   
 Mark 11:25 - If we don’t forgive, God won’t forgive us. 
 And whenever you stand praying, forgive, if you have anything against any one; so that your Father also who is in heaven may forgive you your trespasses." 
 Mark 13:20-23 – False teachings can lead anyone away from Christ. 
 20 And if the Lord had not shortened the days, no human being would be saved; but for the sake of the elect, whom he chose, he shortened the days. 21 And then if any one says to you, 'Look, here is the Christ!' or 'Look, there he is!' do not believe it. 22  False Christs and false prophets will arise and show signs and wonders, to lead astray, if possible, the elect.  23 But take heed; I have told you all things beforehand.   


LUKE

Luke 8:13 – Some will believe in Jesus and fall away. 

13 And the ones on the rock are those who, when they hear the word, receive it with joy; but these have no root,  they believe for a while and in time of temptation fall away.   
 Luke 12:42-46 – God’s servants who do evil will get sent to hell with the unbelievers. 
42 And the Lord said, "Who then is the faithful and wise steward, whom his master will set over his household, to give them their portion of food at the proper time? 43 Blessed is that servant whom his master when he comes will find so doing. 44 Truly, I say to you, he will set him over all his possessions. 45 But if that servant says to himself, 'My master is delayed in coming,' and begins to beat the menservants and the maidservants, and to eat and drink and get drunk, 46 the master of that servant will come on a day when he does not expect him and at an hour he does not know, and will punish him, and put him with the unfaithful.  


JOHN

John 6:60-71 – Disciples, followers of Jesus leave him, even one who Jesus himself chose. 

 60 Many of his disciples, when they heard it, said, "This is a hard saying; who can listen to it?" 61 But Jesus, knowing in himself that his disciples murmured at it, said to them, "Do you take offense at this? 62 Then what if you were to see the Son of man ascending where he was before? 63 It is the spirit that gives life, the flesh is of no avail; the words that I have spoken to you are spirit and life. 64 But there are some of you that do not believe." For Jesus knew from the first who those were that did not believe, and who it was that would betray him. 65 And he said, "This is why I told you that no one can come to me unless it is granted him by the Father." 66  After this many of his disciples drew back and no longer went about with him.  67 Jesus said to the twelve, "Do you also wish to go away?" 68 Simon Peter answered him, "Lord, to whom shall we go? You have the words of eternal life; 69 and we have believed, and have come to know, that you are the Holy One of God." 70 Jesus answered them, "Did I not choose you, the twelve, and one of you is a devil?"  71 He spoke of Judas the son of Simon Iscariot, for he, one of the twelve, was to betray him.  
 John 12:44-48 – Those who believe but ultimately do not keep Jesus words, will be punished. 
 44 And Jesus cried out and said, "He who believes in me, believes not in me but in him who sent me. 45 And he who sees me sees him who sent me.  46 I have come as light into the world, that whoever believes in me may not remain in darkness. 47 If any one hears my sayings and does not keep them, I do not judge him; for I did not come to judge the world but to save the world. 48 He who rejects me and does not receive my sayings has a judge; the word that I have spoken will be his judge on the last day.  
 John 15:5-6 – If a man leaves God and departs from him, he is cast into the fire. 
 5 I am the vine, you are the branches. He who abides in me, and I in him, he it is that bears much fruit, for apart from me you can do nothing. 6  If a man does not abide in me,  he is cast forth as a branch and withers; and the branches are gathered, thrown into the fire and burned.  
 John 17:12 – Judas was chosen by Jesus but is now a son of perdition. 
 While I was with them, I kept them in thy name, which thou hast given me; I have guarded them, and  none of them is lost  but the son of perdition, that the scripture might be fulfilled.  


ACTS

Acts 20:28-30 – Paul’s disciples, believers, will fall away from the faith. 

28 Take heed to yourselves and to all the flock, in which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers, to care for the church of God which he obtained with the blood of his own Son. 29 I know that after my departure  fierce wolves will come in among you, not sparing the flock;  30 and from among your own selves will arise men speaking perverse things, to draw away the disciples after them.  


 II. Romans through Hebrews 





ROMANS

 Romans 6:12-13, 16 – Sin can again reign in our body, it is possible to fall back into slavery to sin. 

12 Let not sin therefore reign in your mortal bodies, to make you obey their passions. 13 Do not yield your members to sin as instruments of wickedness, but yield yourselves to God as men who have been brought from death to life, and your members to God as instruments of righteousness…16 Do you not know that  if you yield yourselves to any one as obedient slaves, you are slaves of the one whom you obey,  either of sin, which leads to death,  or of obedience, which leads to righteousness?  
 Romans 8:12-13 – We will spiritually die if we live according to the flesh. 
12 So then, brethren, we are debtors, not to the flesh, to live according to the flesh-- 13  for if you live according to the flesh you will die,  but if by the Spirit you put to death the deeds of the body you will live.   
 Romans 11:20-22 – If we do not continue in God’s kindness we will get cut off. 
 20 That is true. They were broken off because of their unbelief, but you stand fast only through faith. So do not become proud, but stand in awe.  21 For if God did not spare the natural branches, neither will he spare you. 22 Note then the kindness and the severity of God: severity toward those who have fallen, but God's kindness to you, provided you continue in his kindness;  otherwise you too will be cut off.  


1 CORINTHIANS

1 Corinthians 3:13-17 – Judgment of our works, we will be destroyed by God if we destroy God’s temple. 

13  each man's work will become manifest; for the Day will disclose it, because it will be revealed with fire, and the fire will test what sort of work each one has done. 14 If the work which any man has built on the foundation survives, he will receive a reward. 15 If any man's work is burned up, he will suffer loss, though he himself will be saved, but only as through fire. 16 Do you not know that you are God's temple and that God's Spirit dwells in you? 17  If any one destroys God's temple, God will destroy him.  For God's temple is holy, and that temple you are.  
 1 Corinthians 6:8-11 – Corinthian believers are acting sinfully. Such actions, including immorality, lead to our disinheritance. We are deceived if we think otherwise. 
 8  But you yourselves wrong and defraud, and that even your own brethren.  9 Do you not know that the unrighteous will not inherit the kingdom of God?  Do not be deceived; neither the immoral, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor sexual perverts,  10 nor thieves, nor the greedy, nor drunkards, nor revilers,  nor robbers will inherit the kingdom of God.   11 And such were some of you. But you were washed, you were sanctified, you were justified in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and in the Spirit of our God.  
 1 Corinthians 6:15-18 – Paul warns against sexual sins that he just said would cause us to be disinherited from God’s kingdom if we so practiced. 
 15 Do you not know that your bodies are members of Christ? Shall I therefore take the members of Christ and make them members of a prostitute? Never! 16  Do you not know that he who joins himself to a prostitute becomes one body with her? For, as it is written, "The two shall become one flesh." 17 But he who is united to the Lord becomes one spirit with him. 18  Shun immorality. Every other sin which a man commits is outside the body; but the immoral man sins against his own body.   
 1 Corinthians 9:24-27 – Even Paul writes that he can be disqualified from salvation if he runs aimlessly. 
 24 Do you not know that in a race all the runners compete, but only one receives the prize?  So run that you may obtain it.  25 Every athlete exercises self-control in all things. They do it to receive a perishable wreath, but we an imperishable. 26 Well, I do not run aimlessly, I do not box as one beating the air; 27  but I pommel my body and subdue it, lest  after preaching to others I myself should be disqualified.   
 1 Corinthians 10:2-9 – The example of Israelites losing salvation is to us a warning to us to avoid idolatry and immorality that likewise separates us from God. 
2 and all were baptized into Moses in the cloud and in the sea, 3 and all ate the same supernatural food 4 and  all drank the same supernatural drink. For they drank from the supernatural Rock which followed them, and the Rock was Christ. 5 Nevertheless with most of them God was not pleased; for they were overthrown in the wilderness. 6 Now these things are warnings for us, not to desire evil as they did.  7 Do not be idolaters as some of them were; as it is written, "The people sat down to eat and drink and rose up to dance." 8  We must not indulge in immorality as some of them did, and twenty-three thousand fell in a single day.   
 1 Corinthians 10:11-12 – This warning means we really can fall. 
11 Now these things happened to them as a warning, but they were written down for our instruction, upon whom the end of the ages has come. 12  Therefore let any one who thinks that he stands take heed lest he fall.    
 1 Corinthians 11:28-30 – Having communion in a bad way can cause damnation. 
28 Let a man examine himself, and so eat of the bread and drink of the cup. 29  For any one who eats and drinks without discerning the body eats and drinks judgment upon himself.  30 That is why many of you are weak and ill, and some have died.  
 1 Corinthians 15:1-2 – If we do not hold fast we can believe in vain. 
1 Now I would remind you, brethren, in what terms I preached to you  the gospel, which you received, in which you stand, 2 by which you are saved, if you hold it fast--unless you believed in vain. 



2 CORINTHIANS

2 Corinthians 5:20-6:2 – Reconciliation with God is ongoing. It is possible to accept the grace of God in vain. 

 20 So we are ambassadors for Christ, God making his appeal through us. We beseech you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. 21 For our sake he made him to be sin who knew no sin, so that in him we might become the righteousness of God. 2 Corinthians 6 1 Working together with him, then,  we entreat you not to accept the grace of God in vain.  2 For he says, "At the acceptable time I have listened to you, and helped you on the day of salvation." Behold, now is the acceptable time; behold, now is the day of salvation.  
 2 Corinthians 11:2-3 – Even though betrothed to Christ we can be led away from Him by the devil. 
2 I feel a divine jealousy for you, for  I betrothed you to Christ to present you as a pure bride to her one husband.  3 But I am afraid that as the serpent deceived Eve by his cunning, your thoughts will be led astray from a sincere and pure devotion to Christ.  
 2 Corinthians 13:5 – If we fail to meet the test, we will no longer have Christ in us. 
5 Examine yourselves, to see whether you are holding to your faith. Test yourselves. Do you not realize that Jesus Christ is in you?  --unless indeed you fail to meet the test!   


GALATIANS

Galatians 1:6-9 – Paul notes that some have deserted the gospel, and thus truth. He even posits that if he himself taught a different gospel, he will be accursed. 

6 I am astonished that you are so quickly deserting him who called you in the grace of Christ and turning to a different gospel-- 7 not that there is another gospel, but there are some who trouble you and want to pervert the gospel of Christ. 8 But even if we, or an angel from heaven, should preach to you a gospel contrary to that which we preached to you,  let him be accursed.  
 Galatians 4:8-9 – We can become slaves of sin once again, and apart from Christ. 
 8 Formerly, when you did not know God, you were in bondage to beings that by nature are no gods; 9  but now that you have come to know God, or rather to be known by God, how can you turn back again to the weak and beggarly elemental spirits, whose slaves you want to be once more?    
 Galatians 5:1-4 – Paul writes that some have fallen away from grace by going back to slavery to the law. 
1 For freedom Christ has set us free; stand fast therefore, and do not submit again to a yoke of slavery.  2 Now I, Paul, say to you that if you receive circumcision, Christ will be of no advantage to you. 3 I testify again to every man who receives circumcision that he is bound to keep the whole law. 4  You are severed from Christ, you who would be justified by the law; you have fallen away from grace.   
 Galatians 5:19-21 – Evil works bring condemnation, separation from God’s kingdom. 
But if you are led by the Spirit you are not under the law. 19 Now the works of the flesh are plain: fornication, impurity, licentiousness, 20 idolatry, sorcery, enmity, strife, jealousy, anger, selfishness, dissension, party spirit, 21 envy, drunkenness, carousing, and the like.  I warn you, as I warned you before, that  those who do such things shall not inherit the kingdom of God.    
 Galatians 6:7-9 – If we sow to the flesh we will not inherit eternal life. 
7 Do not be deceived; God is not mocked, for whatever a man sows, that he will also reap. 8 For he who sows to his own flesh will from the flesh reap corruption; but he who sows to the Spirit will from the Spirit reap eternal life. 9  And let us not grow weary in well-doing, for in due season we shall reap, if we do not lose heart. 


EPHESIANS

Ephesians 5:2-6 – If we fall back into sin, we will inherit God’s wrath instead of His kingdom. We are deceived if we think otherwise. 

 1 Therefore be imitators of God, as beloved children. 2 And walk in love, as Christ loved us and gave himself up for us, a fragrant offering and sacrifice to God. 3  But fornication and all impurity or covetousness must not even be named among you, as is fitting among saints. 4  Let there be no filthiness, nor silly talk, nor levity, which are not fitting; but instead let there be thanksgiving. 5 Be sure of this, that no fornicator or impure man, or one who is covetous (that is, an idolater), has any inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and of God.  6 Let no one deceive you with empty words, for it is because of these things that  the wrath of God comes upon the sons of disobedience.   7 Therefore do not associate with them,  


PHILIPPIANS

Philippians 2:12-16 – If one does not work out one’s salvation, Paul would have labored in vain, the Philippians would lose salvation. 

 12 Therefore, my beloved, as you have always obeyed, so now, not only as in my presence but much more in my absence,  work out your own salvation with fear and trembling; 13 for God is at work in you, both to will and to work for his good pleasure. 14 Do all things without grumbling or questioning, 15 that you may be blameless and innocent, children of God without blemish in the midst of a crooked and perverse generation,  among whom you shine as lights in the world, 16 holding fast the word of life, so that in the day of Christ I may be proud that I did not run in vain or labor in vain.   
 Philippians 3:10-13 – Paul said he hasn’t made salvation, he still must endure or he won’t achieve it. 
10 that I may know him and the power of his resurrection, and may share his sufferings, becoming like him in his death, 11  that if possible I may attain the resurrection from the dead. 12 Not that I have already obtained this or am already perfect; but I press on to make it my own, because Christ Jesus has made me his own. 13 Brethren, I  do not consider that I have made it my own; but one thing I do, forgetting what lies behind and straining forward to what lies ahead,   


COLOSSIANS

Colossians 1:21-23 – If we shift from the hope of the gospel, we will lose our reconciliation with God. 

21 And you, who once were estranged and hostile in mind, doing evil deeds, 22 he has now reconciled in his body of flesh by his death, in order to present you holy and blameless and irreproachable before him, 23 provided that you continue in the faith, stable and steadfast, not shifting from the hope of the gospel which you heard, which has been preached to every creature under heaven, and of which I, Paul, became a minister.   
 Colossians 3:5-9, 24-25 – We can fall back into old sins, if we do, we will experience God’s wrath, and get paid back for such iniquity. 
 5  Put to death therefore what is earthly in you: fornication, impurity, passion, evil desire, and covetousness, which is idolatry.  6  On account of these the wrath of God is coming.  7 In these you once walked, when you lived in them. 8 But now put them all away: anger, wrath, malice, slander, and foul talk from your mouth. 9 Do not lie to one another, seeing that you have put off the old nature with its practices.
 23 Whatever your task, work heartily, as serving the Lord and not men, 24 knowing that from the Lord you will receive the inheritance as your reward; you are serving the Lord Christ.  25 For the wrongdoer will be paid back for the wrong he has done, and there is no partiality.   


1 THESSALONIANS

1 Thessalonians 4:3-8 If we don’t abstain from unchastity, we will feel God’s vengeance. 

 3 For this is the will of God, your sanctification: that you abstain from unchastity;  4 that each one of you know how to take a wife for himself in holiness and honor, 5  not in the passion of lust like heathen who do not know God; 6 that no man transgress, and wrong his brother in this matter, because the Lord is an avenger in all these things, as we solemnly forewarned you.  7 For God has not called us for uncleanness, but in holiness. 8  Therefore whoever disregards this, disregards not man but God,  who gives his Holy Spirit to you.  


2 THESSALONIANS

2 Thessalonias 3:6, 11-14 – Thessalonian believers walk away from God’s traditions and result in actions that separate them from God. 

6 Now we command you, brethren, in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that you keep away from any brother who is living in idleness and not in accord with the tradition that you received from us….11  For we hear that some of you are living in idleness, mere busybodies, not doing any work. 12 Now such persons we command and exhort in the Lord Jesus Christ to do their work in quietness and to earn their own living.  13 Brethren, do not be weary in well-doing. 14  If any one refuses to obey what we say in this letter, note that man, and have nothing to do with him that he may be ashamed. 



1 TIMOTHY

1 Timothy 1:18-20 – We are told to hold true to the faith, or it can be shipwrecked, as it did with two Christians, Hymenaus and Alexander. 

18 This charge I commit to you, Timothy, my son, in accordance with the prophetic utterances which pointed to you, that inspired by them you may wage the good warfare, 19  holding faith and a good conscience.  By rejecting conscience, certain persons have made shipwreck of their faith,  20 among them Hymenae'us and Alexander, whom I have delivered to Satan that they may learn not to blaspheme.  
 1 Timothy 4:1-2 – Some will depart from the faith giving heed to false teachings. 
 1 Now the Spirit expressly says that in later times some will depart from the faith by giving heed to deceitful spirits and doctrines of demons,  2 through the pretensions of liars whose consciences are seared,   
 1 Timothy 5:8 – By not providing for his household, one has disowned the faith, worse than an unbeliever. 
8  If any one does not provide for his relatives, and especially for his own family,  he has disowned the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.   
 1 Timothy 5:14-15 – Widows have fallen away from Christ to follow Satan. 
14 So I would have younger widows marry, bear children, rule their households, and give the enemy no occasion to revile us. 15 For  some have already strayed after Satan.   
 1 Timothy 6:9-10 – Riches have caused some to wander from the faith, and into ruin and destruction. 
 9 But those who desire to be rich fall into temptation, into a snare, into many senseless and hurtful desires that plunge men into ruin and destruction.  10 For the love of money is the root of all evils;  it is through this craving that  some have wandered away from the faith and pierced their hearts with many pangs.   
 1 Timothy 6:20-21 Godless chatter has led some to wander from the faith. 
 20 O Timothy, guard what has been entrusted to you.  Avoid the godless chatter and contradictions of what is falsely called knowledge, 21 for by professing it  some have missed the mark (other translations ‘wandered’) as regards the faith.  


2 TIMOTHY

2 Timothy 2:11-12 – If we do not endure, and instead deny Him, He will deny us. 

11 The saying is sure: If we have died with him, we shall also live with him; 12  if we endure, we shall also reign with him;  if we deny him, he also will deny us;    
 2 Timothy 2:16-20 – Godless chatter had led people to ungodliness, away from Christ and two people are named who departed from the faith. 
 16 Avoid such godless chatter,  for it will lead people into more and more ungodliness,  17 and their talk will eat its way like gangrene.  Among them are Hymenae'us and Phile'tus, 18 who have swerved from the truth by holding that the resurrection is past already. They are upsetting the faith of some. 19 But God's firm foundation stands, bearing this seal: "The Lord knows those who are his," and, "Let every one who names the name of the Lord depart from iniquity."   


TITUS

Titus 3:8-11 - A believer who becomes factious will become self-condemned. 

8 The saying is sure. I desire you to insist on these things, so  that those who have believed in God may be careful to apply themselves to good deeds; these are excellent and profitable to men.  9 But avoid stupid controversies, genealogies, dissensions, and quarrels over the law, for they are unprofitable and futile. 10 As for a man who is factious,  after admonishing him once or twice, have nothing more to do with him,  11 knowing that such a person is perverted and sinful; he is self-condemned.  


HEBREWS

Hebrews 2:1-3 – We will get God’s retribution if we do not pay attention, and neglect our salvation. 

 1 Therefore we must pay the closer attention to what we have heard, lest we drift away from it.  2 For if the message declared by angels was valid and every transgression or disobedience received a just retribution, 3  how shall we escape if we neglect such a great salvation?  It was declared at first by the Lord, and it was attested to us by those who heard him.  
 Hebrews 3:12-14 – If Christians develop an unbelieving heart, they will fall away from God. 
12 Take care, brethren,  lest there be in any of you an evil, unbelieving heart, leading you to fall away from the living God.  13 But exhort one another every day, as long as it is called "today," that none of you may be hardened by the deceitfulness of sin.  14 For we share in Christ, if only we hold our first confidence firm to the end.  
 Hebrews 3:18-4:1 – The Israelites were unable to reach the promised land because of disbelief. We must strive to enter God’s rest or we will not, just as the faithless Israelites did not. 
18 And  to whom did he swear that they should never enter his rest, but to those who were disobedient?  19 So we see that they were unable to enter because of unbelief. Hebrews 4 1 Therefore, while the promise of entering his rest remains,  let us fear lest any of you be judged to have failed to reach it.    
 Hebrews 4:6, 11 – An example is given in the Old Testament of those who failed to enter because of disobedience, and we must strive to not have such disobedience or we will fall. 
 6  Since therefore it remains for some to enter it, and those who formerly received the good news failed to enter because of disobedience … 11 Let us therefore  strive to enter that rest,  that no one fall by the same sort of disobedience.   
 Hebrews 6:4-6 - There are some who will commit apostasy after truly being in Christ. 
4  For it is impossible to restore again to repentance those who have once been enlightened, who have tasted the heavenly gift, and have become partakers of the Holy Spirit, 5 and have tasted the goodness of the word of God and the powers of the age to come, 6  if they then commit apostasy, since they crucify the Son of God on their own account and hold him up to contempt.   
 Hebrews 10:23-29 – If we do not hold fast, we can sin deliberately and spurn Jesus, and get due punishment for such spurning. 
 23 Let us hold fast the confession of our hope without wavering, for he who promised is faithful; 24 and let us consider how to stir up one another to love and good works, 25 not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near. 26  For if we sin deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins,  27 but a fearful prospect of judgment, and a fury of fire which will consume the adversaries. 28 A man who has violated the law of Moses dies without mercy at the testimony of two or three witnesses. 29  How  much worse punishment do you think will be deserved by the man who has spurned the Son of God, and profaned the blood of the covenant by which he was sanctified,  and outraged the Spirit of grace?   
 Hebrews 10:35-36 - We must endure and not throw away our confidence, or we can lose our reward. 
 35 Therefore  do not throw away your confidence, which has a great reward.  36 For you have need of endurance, so that you may do the will of God and receive what is promised.  
 Hebrews 12:12-17 - We are warned not to become immoral or irreligious like Esau, and thus we can fail to achieve God’s grace. Many become defiled. 
 12  Therefore lift your drooping hands and strengthen your weak knees,  13 and make straight paths for your feet, so that what is lame may not be put out of joint but rather be healed. 14  Strive for peace with all men, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord. 15  See to it that no one fail to obtain the grace of God; that no "root of bitterness" spring up and cause trouble, and by it the many become defiled;  16 that no one be immoral or irreligious like Esau, who sold his birthright for a single meal. 17 For you know that afterward, when he desired to inherit the blessing,  he was rejected, for he found no chance to repent, though he sought it with tears.  
 Hebrews 12:25 – We shall not escape punishment if we refuse Him. 
See that you do not refuse him who is speaking.  For  if they did not escape when they refused him who warned them on earth, much less shall we escape if we reject him who warns from heaven.   



I. III. James through Revelation





JAMES

 James 1:14-16 Desire leads to sin which leads to spiritual death. James writes this to believers. 

14 but  each person is tempted when he is lured and enticed by his own desire.  15 Then  desire when it has conceived gives birth to sin; and sin when it is full-grown brings forth death. 16  Do not be deceived, my beloved brethren.   
 James 2:12-13 If we do not show mercy we will not get it. 
12 So speak and so act as those who are to be judged under the law of liberty. 13 For judgment is without mercy to one who has shown no mercy;  yet mercy triumphs over judgment.  
 James 4:4 – Friendship with the world makes us an enemy of God. 
4 Unfaithful creatures!  Do you not know that friendship with the world is enmity with God?  Therefore  whoever wishes to be a friend of the world makes himself an enemy of God.   
 James 5:8-9 – Sinning can lead to having to face God the judge. 
8 You also be patient. Establish your hearts, for the coming of the Lord is at hand. 9 Do not grumble, brethren, against one another, that you may not be judged;  behold, the Judge is standing at the doors.  
 James 5:19-20 – Some can wander from the truth and from God though if they are open they can come back to God. . 
19 My brethren, if any one among you wanders from the truth and some one brings him back, 20  let him know that  whoever brings back a sinner from the error of his way will save his soul from death and will cover a multitude of sins.   


1 PETER

1 Peter 1:14-17 If we act according to passions we must suffer God’s wrath in judgment. 

 14 As  obedient children, do not be conformed to the passions of your former ignorance,  15 but as he who called you is holy, be holy yourselves in all your conduct; 16 since it is written, "You shall be holy, for I am holy." 17 And if you invoke as  Father him who judges each one impartially according to his deeds, conduct yourselves with fear throughout the time of your exile.  
 1 Peter 3:9-12 – Don’t do evil because the Lord punishes those who practice it. 
 9  Do not return evil for evil or reviling for reviling;  but on the contrary bless, for to this you have been called, that you may obtain a blessing. 10 For "He that would love life and see good days, let him keep his tongue from evil and his lips from speaking guile; 11 let him turn away from evil and do right; let him seek peace and pursue it. 12  For the eyes of the Lord are upon the righteous, and his ears are open to their prayer. But the face of the Lord is against those that do evil."    
 1 Peter 5:8-9 – The devil seeks to devour us. 
8 Be sober, be watchful.  Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking some one to devour.  9 Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same experience of suffering is required of your brotherhood throughout the world.  


2 PETER

2 Peter 1:3-4 – This shows that what Peter speaks about later as someone who turns away from the faith are those who have escaped the corruption of the world, and are truly in his grace. This shows that 2 Peter 2:1-2, 2:14 and 2:20-22 truly apply to those who were once truly in his grace. 

 3 His divine power has granted to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of him who called us to his own glory and excellence, 4 by which he has granted to us his precious and very great promises, that through these you may escape from the corruption that is in the world because of passion, and become partakers of the divine nature.   
 2 Peter 2:1-2 – Those who have already escaped ungodliness, can go into false teachings, other believers can be led away by those former believers who bring false teachings. 
 1 But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you, who will secretly bring in destructive heresies,  even denying the Master who bought them, bringing upon themselves swift destruction.  2 And many will follow their licentiousness, and because of them  the way of truth will be reviled.  
 2 Peter 2:14-15 – Those who earlier partook of the divine nature, forsake the way, fell back into adultery and are now accursed. 
14 They have eyes full of adultery, insatiable for sin. They entice unsteady souls. They have hearts trained in greed. Accursed children! 15  Forsaking the right way they have gone astray;  they have followed the way of Balaam,  the son of Be'or, who loved gain from wrongdoing,   
 2 Peter 2:20-22 – Having partook of the divine nature and escaping sin, those who go back to sin are worse off, eternally. 
20 For if, after they have escaped the defilements of the world through the knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ,  they are again entangled in them and overpowered, the last state has become worse for them than the first. 21 For it would have been better for them never to have known the way of righteousness than after knowing it to turn back from the holy commandment delivered to them.  22 It has happened to them according to the true proverb, The dog turns back to his own vomit,   and the sow is washed only to wallow in the mire.  
 2 Peter 3:17 – We must beware of following error which takes us away from God. 
 17 You therefore, beloved,  knowing this beforehand, beware  lest you be carried away with the error of lawless men and lose your own stability.    


1 JOHN

1 John 2:3-4 – If we do not keep the commandments we are not with Him. 

3 And by this we may be sure that we know him,  if we keep his commandments. 4  He who says "I know him" but disobeys his commandments is a liar, and the truth is not in him;    
 1 John 3:11-12 – We are urged not to be like Cain, whose sin separated him from God. 
11 For this is the message which you have heard from the beginning, that we should love one another, 12  and not be like Cain who was of the evil one and murdered his brother.  And why did he murder him? Because his own deeds were evil and his brother's righteous.  
 1 John 3:14-18 – If we hate, and show no love towards fellow believers, we are murderers and have not eternal life. 
14 We know that we have passed out of death into life, because we love the brethren. He who does not love abides in death. 15  Any one who hates his brother is a murderer, and you know that  no murderer has eternal life abiding in him.  16 By this we know love, that he laid down his life for us; and we ought to lay down our lives for the brethren. 17 But if any one has the world's goods and sees his brother in need, yet closes his heart against him, how does God's love abide in him? 18 Little children,  let us not love in word or speech but in deed and in truth.   
 1 John 5:17 – There is mortal sin, which cuts us off from eternal life with God. 
16 If any one sees his brother committing what is not a mortal sin, he will ask, and God will give him life for those whose sin is not mortal.  There is sin which is mortal;  I do not say that one is to pray for that. 17 All wrongdoing is sin, but there is sin which is not mortal.   


2 JOHN

2 John 8-9 – If one turns away from the true doctrine, one does not have God. 

8 Look to yourselves, that you may not lose what you have worked for, but may win a full reward. 9  Any one who goes ahead and  does not abide in the doctrine of Christ does not have God; he who abides in the doctrine has both the Father and the Son.   


3 JOHN

3 John 11 If one practices evil, he does not have God. 

11 Beloved, do not imitate evil but imitate good.  He who does good is of God;  he who does evil has not seen God.    


JUDE

Jude 5-6 – Those who believed, left Egypt and disbelieved, suffer God’s punishment. 

5 Now I desire to remind you, though you were once for all fully informed, that he  who saved a people out of the land of Egypt, afterward  destroyed those who did not believe.  6 And the angels that did not keep their own position but left their proper dwelling have been kept by him in eternal chains in the nether gloom until the judgment of the great day.  


REVELATION

Revelation 2:4-5 – The Ephesians have fallen from God and will be punished for doing so. They must repent to get back in His grace. 

4 But I have this against you,  that you have abandoned the love you had at first.  5  Remember then  from what you have fallen, repent and do the works you did at first.  If not, I will come to you and remove your lampstand from its place, unless you repent.  
 Revelation 2:13-16 – In Pergamum, some have gone over into immorality. 
 13 "'I know where you dwell, where Satan's throne is; you hold fast my name and you did not deny my faith  even in the days of An'tipas my witness, my faithful one, who was killed among you, where Satan dwells. 14 But I have a few things against you:  you have some there who hold the teaching of Balaam, who taught Balak to put a stumbling block before the sons of Israel, that they might eat food sacrificed to idols and practice immorality.  15 So you also have some who hold the teaching of the Nicola'itans. 16 Repent then. If not, I will come to you soon and war against them with the sword of my mouth.  
 Revelation 3:2-3 - Some from Sardis have not kept the works and will have to face Jesus. 
2 Awake, and strengthen what remains and is on the point of death, for I have not found your works perfect in the sight of my God.  3 Remember then what you received and heard; keep that, and repent. If you will not awake,  I will come like a thief, and you will not know at what hour I will come upon you.   
 Revelation 3:11 – The crown will be lost if one does not hold fast. 
I am coming soon; hold fast what you have,  so that no one may seize your crown.   
 Revelation 16:15 – One must stay awake, or one will have bad consequences when Jesus returns. 
"Lo, I am coming like a thief!  Blessed is he who is awake, keeping his garments that  he may not go naked and be seen exposed!"  ) 
 Revelation 21:7-8 – The faithful will inherit the kingdom, those who turn faithless will go to eternal punishment. 
7  He who conquers shall have this heritage, and I will be his God and he shall be my son. 8 But  as for the cowardly, the faithless, the polluted, as for murderers, fornicators, sorcerers, idolaters, and all liars,  their lot shall be in the lake that burns with fire and sulphur, which is the second death."  
 Revelation 22:19 – Just rejecting, taking away the revelation of this book, God will take away his share in the tree of life. 
 and if any one takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy,  God will take away his share in the tree of life  and in the holy city, which are described in this book


http://matt1618.freeyellow.com/lose.html

----------


## Deborah K

In B4.......LOL!

----------


## Terry1

> In B4.......LOL!

----------


## Kevin007

*OSAS is true based on these scriptures (lol)



HOME


http://doctrine.landmarkbiblebaptist...-security.html
**101 BIBLE REASONS PROVING
ETERNAL SECURITY**** 
  1. The believer has everlasting or eternal life.

John 5:24: Verily, verily, I say unto you, he that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life.

John 10:28: And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand.

2. The believer is born of God.

John 1:12-13: But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name: which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.

3. Christ will raise every believer up at the last day.

John 6:44-47: No man can come to me, except the Father which hath sent me draw him: and I will raise him up at the last day. It is written in the prophets, and they shall be all taught of God. Every man therefore that hath heard, and hath learned of the Father, cometh unto me. Not that any man hath seen the Father, save he which is of God, he hath seen the Father. Verily, verily, I say unto you, he that believeth on me hath everlasting life.

4. The believer has already passed from death unto life.

John 5:24: Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life.

5. The believer is not the object of Gods wrath.

John 3:36: He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.

6. Believer are Gods sheep.

John 10:2-4: But he that entereth in by the door is the shepherd of the sheep. To him the porter openeth; and the sheep hear his voice: and he calleth his own sheep by name, and leadeth them out. And when he putteth forth his own sheep, he goeth before them, and the sheep follow him: for they know his voice.

7. The believer will not listen to nor follow a stranger, but will flee from him.

John 10:5: And a stranger will they not follow, but will flee from him: for they know not the voice of strangers. (The stranger here is Satan and his false teachers.)

8. The believer is known of God.

John 10:14: I am the good shepherd, and know my sheep, and am known of mine. 

9. The believer listens to the voice of the shepherd.

John 10:27: My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me.

10. The believer is in Christs hand and cannot be plucked out.

John 10:28: And I give unto them eternal life; and they shall never perish, neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand.

11. The believer is in the Fathers hand and cannot be plucked out.

John 10:29: My Father, which gave them me, is greater than all; and no man is able to pluck them out of my Fathers hand.

12. The shepherd is charged with the responsibility of keeping the sheep.

John 10:11-14: I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep. But he that is an hireling, and not the shepherd, whose own the sheep are not, seeth the wolf coming, and leaveth the sheep, and fleeth: and the wolf catcheth them, and scattereth the sheep. The hireling fleeth, because he is an hireling, and careth not for the sheep. I am the good shepherd, and know my sheep, and am known of mine. 

13. The believer is not condemned.

John 3:18: He that believeth on him is not condemned: but he that believeth not is condemned already, because he hath not believed in the name of the only begotten Son of God.

14. The believer shall never thirst.

John 4:14: But whosoever drinketh of the water that I shall give him shall never thirst; but the water that I shall give him shall be in him a well of water springing up into everlasting life.

15. The believer will keep Christs commandments.

John 14:23: Jesus answered and said unto him, If a man love me, he will keep my words: and my Father will love him, and we will come unto him, and make our abode with him.

16. The believer is secure because of Christs prayer.

John 17:9-12: I pray for them: I pray not for the world, but for them which thou hast given me; for they are thine. And all mine are thine, and thine are mine; and I am glorified in them. And now I am no more in the world, but these are in the world, and I come to thee, Holy Father, keep through thine own name those whom thou hast given me, that they may be one, as we are. While I was with them in the world, I kept them in thy name: those that thou gavest me I have kept, and none of them is lost, but the son of perdition; that the scripture might be fulfilled.

17. The believer shall never die.

John 11:26: And whosoever liveth and believeth in me shall never die. Believest thou this?

18. The believer to be kept from the evil.

John 17:15: I pray not that thou shouldest take them out of the world, but that thou shouldest keep them from the evil. 

Jesus prays that the believer may be kept from the Devil. Was this prayer answered?

19. The believer to be with Christ in glory.

John 17:24: Father, I will that they also, whom thou hast given me, be with me where I am; that they may behold my glory, which thou hast given me: for thou lovedst me before the foundation of the world.

20. The believer shall never hunger.

John 6:35: And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.

21. The believer will in no wise be cast out (Not under any circumstance).

John 6:37: All that the Father giveth me shall come to me; and him that cometh to me I will in no wise cast out.

22. Christ will not lose a single believer. 

John 6:39: And this is the Fathers will which hath sent me, that of all which he hath given me I should lose nothing, but should raise it up again at the last day.

23. Christ will raise up the believer at the last day.

John 6:38-40: For I came down from heaven, not to do mine own will, but the will of him that sent me. And this is the Fathers will which hath sent me, that of all which he hath given me I should lose nothing, but should raise it up again at the last day. And this is the will of him that sent me, that every one which seeth the Son, and believeth on him, may have everlasting life: and I will raise him up at the last day.

24. Whosoever eats the bread of life shall never die.

John 6:51: I am the living bread which came down from heaven: if any man eat of this bread, he shall live forever: and the bread that I will give is my flesh, which I will give for the life of the world.

25. Because the Holy Spirit abides in the believer forever.

John 14:16-17: And I will pray the Father, and he shall give you another Comforter, that he may abide with you forever; even the Spirit of truth; whom the world cannot receive, because it seeth him not, neither knoweth him: but ye know him; for he dwelleth with you, and shall be in you.

26. Because it is the Fathers will that Christ should lose nothing.

John 6:39: And this is the Fathers will which hath sent me, that of all which he hath given me I should lose nothing, but should raise it up again at the last day.

27. Because one cannot be unborn.

John 3:5: Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom  of God.

28. The believer will follow Christ.

John 10:27: My sheep hear my voice, and I know them, and they follow me. Following Christ, can one be lost? Have we any right to add to Gods Word by inserting if to the passage?

29. The believers continue with God.

1 John 2:19: They went out from us, but they were not of us; for if they had been of us, they would no doubt have continued with us: but they went out, that they might be made manifest that they were not all of us. 

30. Because it is the believers faith that overcomes the world.

1 John 5:4: For whatsoever is born of God overcometh the world: and this is the victory that overcometh the world, even our faith.

31. Because of the record that God hath given.

1 John 5:10-11: He that believeth on the Son of God hath the witness in himself: he that believeth not God hath made him a liar; because he believeth not the record that God gave of his Son. And this is the record, that God hath given to us eternal life, and this life is in his Son.

32. The believer is to be like Christ.

1 John 3:2: Beloved, now are we the sons of God, and it doth not yet appear what we shall be: but we know that, when he shall appear, we shall be like him; for we shall see him as he is.

33. The believer is kept by the power of God.

1 Peter 1:5: Who are kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.

34. The man who believes shall be saved.

Acts 16:31: And they said, Believe on the Lord Jesus Christ, and thou shalt be saved, and thy house.

35. The believer has been saved.

Ephesians 2:8-9: For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: not of works, lest any man should boast.

36. The believer is hid by God in Christ.

Colossians 3:3: For ye are dead, and your life is hid with Christ in God. Can the devil find that which God hides?

37. The believer shall not come into condemnation.

John 5:24: Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that heareth my word, and believeth on him that sent me, hath everlasting life, and shall not come into condemnation; but is passed from death unto life.

38. There is now therefore no condemnation for the believer.

Romans 8:1: There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.

39. The believer is sealed by the Holy Spirit.

Ephesians 1:13: In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation: in whom also after that ye believed, ye were sealed with the Holy Spirit of promise.

40. The believer is sealed for a definite time, the day of redemption, or the resurrection of the body.

Ephesians 4:30: And grieve not the Holy Spirit of God, whereby ye are sealed unto the day of redemption.

41. The believer liveth and abideth forever.

1 Peter 1:23: Being born again, not of corruptible seed, but of incorruptible, by the word of God, which liveth and abideth forever.

42. The believer is dead to sin.

Romans 6:2: God forbid. How shall we, that are dead to sin, live any longer therein?

43. The believer will appear with Christ in glory.

Colossians 3:4: When Christ, who is our life, shall appear, then shall ye also appear with him in glory.

44. The life of the believer is Christs life.

Colossians 3:4: When Christ, who is our life, shall appear, then shall ye also appear with him in glory.

45. Since Christ cannot die again, the believer is eternally secure.

Romans 6:9-10: Knowing that Christ being raised from the dead dieth no more; death hath no more dominion over him. For in that he died, he died unto sin once: but in that he liveth, he liveth unto God.

46. The believer is saved through faith not by works.

Ephesians 2:8-9: For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast.

47. This faith a gift from God.

Romans 6:23: For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Ephesians 2:8-9: For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: Not of works, lest any man should boast.

48. The believer is not saved by what he does, but by what Christ has done for him.

Titus 3:5: Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost.

Romans 4:5: But to him that worketh not, but believeth on him that justifieth the ungodly, his faith is counted for righteousness.

49. Salvation is a gift, not a wage.

Romans 6:23: For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord."

50. The believers hope is a living hope.

1 Peter 1:3: Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, which according to his abundant mercy hath begotten us again unto a lively hope by the resurrection of Jesus Christ from the dead.

51. The believers hope will not fade away. Will not grow dim.

1 Peter 1:4-5: To an inheritance incorruptible, and undefiled, and that fadeth not away, reserved in heaven for you, Who are kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.

52. The believers hope is reserved (set aside) in heaven for him.

1 Peter 1:4: To an inheritance incorruptible, and undefiled, and that fadeth not away, reserved in heaven for you.

53. The believers inheritance is incorruptible.

1 Peter 1:4: To an inheritance incorruptible, and undefiled, and that fadeth not away, reserved in heaven for you.

54. The believers inheritance cannot be defiled.

1 Peter 1:4: To an inheritance incorruptible, and undefiled, and that fadeth not away reserved in heaven for you.

55. The believer is kept through faith.

1 Peter 1:4-5: (See reasons number 36 and 37): to an inheritance incorruptible, and undefiled, and that fadeth not away, reserved in heaven for you, who are kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.

56. The believer to be revealed in the last time.

1 Peter 1:5: Who are kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.

The believer is more than conqueror through Christ.

Romans 8:37: Nay, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him that loved us.

57. The believer justified by faith, to be saved from wrath.

Romans 5:9: Much more then, being now justified by his blood, we shall be saved from wrath through him.

58. Nothing can separate the believer from Christ.

Romans 8:38-39: For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come, nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.

59. Christ will complete salvation until the end.

Philippians 1:6: Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ.

60. The believer to be preserved spirit, soul, and body.

1 Thessalonians 5:23: And the very God of peace sanctify you wholly; and I pray God your whole spirit and soul and body be preserved blameless unto the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ.

61. God cannot lie.

Titus 1:2: In hope of eternal life, which God, that cannot lie, promised before the world began.

62. Jesus is able to save unto the uttermost.

Hebrews 7:25: Wherefore he is able also to save them to the uttermost that come unto God by him, seeing he ever liveth to make intercession for them.

63. The believer is born of incorruptible seed.

1 Peter 1:23: Being born again, not of corruptible seed, but of incorruptible, by the word of God, which liveth and abideth forever. Can the devil corrupt that which God says is incorruptible?

64. The believer is perfected forever. 

Hebrews 10:14: For by one offering he hath perfected forever them that are sanctified.

65. The believer believes unto the saving of his soul.

Hebrews 10:38-39: Now the just shall live by faith: but if any man draw back, my soul shall have no pleasure in him. But we are not of them who draw back unto perdition; but of them that believe to the saving of the soul.

66. The believer made righteous through Christs obedience.

Romans 5:18-19: Therefore as by the offence of one judgment came upon all men to condemnation; even so by the righteousness of one the free gift came upon all men unto justification of life. For as by one mans disobedience many were made sinners, so by the obedience of one shall many be made righteous.

67. Because all things work together for good to the believer.

Romans 8:28: And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose.

68. Because the believer is so helpless that he cannot place his sins upon Christ. God must do it for him. Therefore salvation is by grace.

Isaiah 53:6: All we like sheep have gone astray; we have turned every one to his own way; and the Lord hath laid on him the iniquity of us all.

69. Because Christ did not come to help us, but to save us.

Luke 19:10: For the Son of man is come to seek and to save that which was lost.

70. Because God, not being a man, cannot lie.

Numbers 23:19: God is not a man, that he should lie; neither the son of man, that he should repent: hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good?

71. Because His mercy endureth forever.

Psalm 136: Twenty-six times in this Psalm it is written His mercy endureth forever.

72. Because the believer has not yet borne the image of the heavenly.

1 Corinthians 15:49: And as we have borne the image of the earthly, we shall also bear the image of the heavenly.

73. Because the believer is preserved unto the heavenly kingdom.

2 Timothy 4:18: And the Lord shall deliver me from every evil work, and will preserve me unto his heavenly kingdom: to whom be glory forever and ever.

74. Because the believer is the object of Gods mercy, not His wrath.

Ephesians 2:4: But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us.

John 3:36: He that believeth on the Son hath everlasting life: and he that believeth not the Son shall not see life; but the wrath of God abideth on him.

1 Thessalonians 5:9-10: For God hath not appointed us to wrath, but to obtain salvation by our Lord Jesus Christ, Who died for us, that, whether we wake or sleep, we should live together with him.

75. Because a sealed and witnessed transaction is final.

Ephesians 1:13: In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation: in whom also after that ye believed, ye were sealed with the Holy Spirit of promise. Sealed by the Spirit. 

Hebrews 10:15: Whereof the Holy Ghost also is a witness to us. 

76. Salvation is obtained, not attained.

Hebrews 9:12: Neither by the blood of goats and calves, but by his own blood he entered in once into the holy place, having obtained eternal redemption for us.

77. Because the believer is a new creation. Created in Christ Jesus. Therefore eternal in righteousness.

Ephesians 4:24: And that ye put on the new man, which after God is created in righteousness and true holiness.

78. Because the Father reckons the sinner:

Romans 6:3-5: Know ye not, that so many of us as were baptized into Jesus Christ were baptized into his death? Therefore we are buried with him by baptism into death: that like as Christ was raised up from the dead by the glory of the Father, even so we also should walk in newness of life. For if we have been planted together in the likeness of his death, we shall be also in the likeness of his resurrection.

Ephesians 2:4-6: But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved); And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus.

79. Because all believers will be changed at Christs coming.

1 Corinthians 15:51-52: Behold, I shew you a mystery; We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed, in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trump: for the trumpet shall sound, and the dead shall be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed.

80. Because of the MUST of 1 Corinthians 15:53.

1 Corinthians 15:23: For this corruptible must put on incorruption, and this mortal must put on immortality.

81. Because the power of God is not limited.

Matthew 28:18-19: And Jesus came and spake to them, saying, All power is given unto me in heaven and in earth. Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost.

1 Peter 1:5: Who are kept by the power of God through faith unto salvation ready to be revealed in the last time.

82. Because the saints are preserved forever.

Psalms 37:28: For the Lord loveth judgment, and forsaketh not his saints; they are preserved forever: but the seed of the wicked shall be cut off.

83. Because nothing can separate us from the love of Christ.

Romans 8:35: Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? 

The answer NO is demanded by the passage to the question.

84. Because God will not forget the believer.

Isaiah 49:15: Can a woman forget her sucking child, that she should not have compassion on the son of her womb? yea, they may forget, yet I will not forget thee.

85. Because the new covenant in His blood, is an everlasting covenant.

Jeremiah 32:40: And I will make an everlasting covenant with them, that I will not turn away from them, to do them good; but I will put my fear in their hearts, that they shall not depart from me.

86. Because the believer has ceased from his own works.

Hebrews 4:10: For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his. It is God that works in the believer.

87. Because we are sanctified through the offering of the body of Christ once for all.

Hebrews 10:10: By the which will we are sanctified through the offering of the body of Jesus Christ once for all.

88. Because the believer has already been redeemed (Past tense).

2 Peter 1:18-19: Forasmuch as ye know that ye were not redeemed with corruptible things, as silver and gold, from your vain conversation received by tradition from your fathers; But with the precious blood of Christ, as of a lamb without blemish and without spot.

89. Because the believers salvation is begun and finished by Christ.

Hebrews 12:2: Looking unto Jesus the author and finisher of our faith; who for the joy that was set before him endured the cross, despising the shame, and is set down at the right hand of the throne of God.

90. Because salvation is by grace, and not by any mixture of grace and works.

Romans 11:6: And if by grace, then is it no more of works: otherwise grace is no more grace. But if it be of works, then is it no more grace: otherwise work is no more work.

91. Because Christ died. rose again, and intercedes for born again believers. 

Romans 8:37: Who is he that condemneth? It is Christ that died, yea rather, that is risen again, who is even at the right hand of God, who also maketh intercession for us.

Hebrews 7:25: Wherefore he is able also to save them to the uttermost that come unto God by him, seeing he ever liveth to make intercession for them.

92. Because God predestined believers in His Truth according to His foreknowledge before the foundation of the world to be conformed to the image of his Son, and then, in time, He calls and justifies us, and finally He will glorify us.

Romans 8:29-30: For whom he did foreknow, he also did predestinate to be conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brethren. Moreover whom he did predestinate, them he also called: and whom he called, them he also justified: and whom he justified, them he also glorified.

Ephesians 1:5, 7, 11, 13: "Having predestinated us unto the adoption of children by Jesus Christ to himself, according to the good pleasure of his will ... In whom we have redemption through his blood, the forgiveness of sins, according to the riches of his grace ... In whom also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestinated according to the purpose of him who worketh all things after the counsel of his own will: ... In whom ye also trusted, after that ye heard the word of truth, the gospel of your salvation ..."

2 Corinthians 2:13: "... God hath from the beginning chosen you to salvation through sanctification of the Spirit and belief of the truth."

93. Because salvation IS salvation.

Hebrews 5:9: "And being made perfect, he became the author of eternal salvation unto all them that obey him; Called of God an high priest after the order of Melchisedec."

Hebrews 7:25: "Wherefore he is able also to save them to the uttermost that come unto God by him, seeing he ever liveth to make intercession for them."

94. The believer cannot perish.

John 3:16: For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.

95. Because Gods promise that through the offering of Christ He will put away the believers sins, and will remember them no more.

Hebrews 10:17: And their sins and iniquities will I remember no more.

96. Because God is for us!

Romans 8:31: "What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us?"

97. God chastens His children rather than exiling them to Hell.

1 Corinthians 11:31-32: "For if we would judge ourselves, we should not be judged. But when we are judged, we are chastened of the Lord, that we should not be condemned with the world."

98. God allows His children to suffer loss of rewards in Heaven rather than exiling them to Hell.

1 Corinthians 3:11-15: "For other foundation can no man lay than that is laid, which is Jesus Christ. Now if any man build upon this foundation gold, silver, precious stones, wood, hay, stubble; Every mans work shall be made manifest: for the day shall declare it, because it shall be revealed by fire; and the fire shall try every mans work of what sort it is. If any mans work abide which he hath built thereupon, he shall receive a reward. If any mans work shall be burned, he shall suffer loss: but he himself shall be saved; yet so as by fire."

99. God allows His children to suffer shame at His coming rather than exiling them to Hell.

1 John 2:28: "And now, little children, abide in him; that, when he shall appear, we may have confidence, and not be ashamed before him at his coming."

100. Because God is greater than our heart.

1 John 3:20: "For if our heart condemn us, God is greater than our heart, and knoweth all things."

101. God is able to save and keep us.

2 Timothy 1:12: "... I know whom I have believed, and am persuaded that he is able to keep that which I have committed unto him against that day."

Jude 1:24: "Now unto him that is able to keep you from falling, and to present you faultless before the presence of his glory with exceeding joy, to the only wise God our Saviour, be glory and majesty, dominion and power, both now and ever. Amen."*

----------


## Terry1

You'd have to completely annihilate the list of scripture I posted in order to biblically support OSAS.  By my belief---both my list and your list are both in harmony.  By your false belief--only the list that you posted would seem to support your belief.

If you can't make my list of scripture reconcile with yours to support OSAS-- then you do have a problem grazzhoppa.  

Plus my list is bigger and I didn't have to raise the font and make extra spaces for it to appear larger than it actually is, like you did.

----------


## Kevin007

> *You'd have to completely annihilate the list of scripture I posted* in order to biblically support OSAS.  By my belief---both my list and your list are both in harmony.  By your false belief--only the list that you posted would seem to support your belief.


no- you'd have to do that to my list, but I'm off to work. Your list is easily refuted. You take everything out of context as I will show later.

----------


## Influenza

Why not just admit that Christianity is based off a book of varying viewpoints that were written by fallible MEN, thus making contradiction not only possible, but very likely?

----------


## Deborah K

> Why not just admit that Christianity is based off a book of varying viewpoints that were written by fallible MEN, thus making contradiction not only possible, but very likely?


It isn't based off a book of just viewpoints.  It's testimony about the son of man.  But, your point about contradictions is well taken by me.  I have, many times in the past, complained about how useless it is to argue using verses in the Bible to make a point, because people see things differently.  Our relationship to God is supposed to be very personal, and so our understanding of his word should be too.  But because it _is_ so personal, many people try to hoist _their_ understanding above everyone else's.  And that causes others to feel defensive.  

When we can debate what it means to be Christian respectfully, well, I'm all for that.

----------


## RJB

This is like deja vu all over again, and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and...

----------


## RJB

Here is a happier version of this debate: starts at 39 seconds

----------


## jmdrake

> Why not just admit that Christianity is based off a book of varying viewpoints that were written by fallible MEN, thus making contradiction not only possible, but very likely?


Well the U.S. constitution was written by a group of men who came to an agreement and it still gets interpreted differently a mere 200+ years later.  Is it the document's fault?

----------


## jmdrake

> no- you'd have to do that to my list, but I'm off to work. Your list is easily refuted. You take everything out of context as I will show later.


And your verses are also taken out of context.  Oh but they were put in large type and had commentary from the website owner telling you what you should believe they mean.  Let's take John 3:16 for instance.  

_94. The believer cannot perish.

John 3:16: “For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life.”_

Nowhere does John 3:16 say the believer can't stop believing.  But that's the interpretation being shoehorned onto it.

----------


## Crashland

> It isn't based off a book of just viewpoints.  It's testimony about the son of man.


Right, but testimony is subjective by definition. Multiple testimonies from different authors are multiple viewpoints.

----------


## Deborah K

> Well the U.S. constitution was written by a group of men who came to an agreement and it still gets interpreted differently a mere 200+ years later.  Is it the document's fault?


Wish I could rep this more than once.

----------


## Deborah K

> Right, but testimony is subjective by definition. Multiple testimonies from different authors are multiple viewpoints.


Hence the different interpretations.

----------


## Miss Annie

> Wish I could rep this more than once.


I got it for ya

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This is like deja vu all over again, and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and...


а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз, а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз

----------


## Influenza

> Well the U.S. constitution was written by a group of men who came to an agreement and it still gets interpreted differently a mere 200+ years later.  Is it the document's fault?


Of course it isn't the document's fault. Its the fault of the people who interpret the Bible to be "the word of God." 

G

----------


## HVACTech

> It isn't based off a book of just viewpoints.  It's testimony about the son of man.  But, your point about contradictions is well taken by me.  I have, many times in the past, complained about how useless it is to argue using verses in the Bible to make a point, because people see things differently.  Our relationship to God is supposed to be very personal, and so our understanding of his word should be too.  But because it _is_ so personal, many people try to hoist _their_ understanding above everyone else's.  And that causes others to feel defensive.  
> 
> When we can debate what it means to be Christian respectfully, well, I'm all for that.


enlighten me please. 

what is OSAS?

----------


## Terry1

> а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз, а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а  ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз,а ещё раз

----------


## RJB

> enlighten me please. 
> 
> what is OSAS?

----------


## Terry1

> enlighten me please. 
> 
> what is OSAS?


OSAS is the doctrine of Calvinism that teaches the perseverance of the saints.  They believe that if a believer is drawn to Christ by confession and through baptism that they are forever eternally secure in this life as well as the next and nothing they say or do can separate them from the kingdom of heaven.  This is not biblical and is false.

We can be separated from our salvation in this life after confession and baptism simply by not remaining within the will of God and returning back into sin without changing ones mind/repenting and returning to Christ and back within the will of God.

Then OSAS believers will assert that if they fall back into sin and never return to Christ, that they were never actually and truly saved, despite their confession, belief and baptism.  This contradicts their statement that all one needs to be saved is belief, confession and baptism.

OSAS believers also make the claim that they believe in the "free will choice", but then assert that a "true believer" will never choose opposite Christ--which then annihilates the reason why God gave us a free will to choose at any point and time in our lives who we will serve after we've confessed belief and been baptized into Christ.  This is also unbiblical because the word of God teaches us that we can and do fall back into sin by choice and that some never return to Christ as a result of this.  They were once saved and then fell as a result of walking away from Christ.

We are taught that they can not be "renewed to repentance" when this happens.  OSAS people will then twist and corrupt the word of God to support their belief again and again while cherry picking verses that seem to support their POV while ignoring the others that state the exact opposite.

Those of us who do understand that our election is conditional upon our choice to remain in Christ, also understand that the scripture they refer to are all talking about a future event regarding our eternal life and predestination in the next life based upon our choice to remain in Christ in this life.

They also have no clear understanding between the two separate laws and covenants that distinctly refer to two separate sets of "works".  They continually confuse the *dead works of the old Mosaic Law* with the "good works and works of faith" under the NT law of faith.  They do not understand the difference because their OSAS doctrine has blinded them to this truth.

----------


## erowe1

I notice that the OP is deceptive. It mixes together the words of the Bible with words added by someone else while making it look like it's all from the Bible.

If those passages so clearly teach that there exist people who have once been justified but who will not end up glorified, then why would that be necessary?

----------


## Terry1

> I notice that the OP is deceptive. It mixes together the words of the Bible with words added by someone else while making it look like it's all from the Bible.
> 
> If those passages so clearly teach that there exist people who have once been justified but who will not end up glorified, then why would that be necessary?


Kevin's quotes have inserted words added by someone else as well--or didn't you think to read his assuming his were correct?

The quotes that you and Kevin believe are referring to eternal security in this life are all based upon those conditions in my OP and a future event that happens in the next life--not this one.

----------


## erowe1

> Kevin's quotes have inserted words added by someone else as well--or didn't you think to read his assuming his were correct?
> 
> The quotes that you and Kevin believe are referring to eternal security in this life are all based upon those conditions in my OP and a future event that happens in the next life--not this one.


I didn't read Kevin's post until you just pointed me to it.

However, one important difference is that his post distinguishes the words of the Bible from the words of other people by putting the words from the Bible immediately after the reference and in quotation marks, while the words that aren't from the Bible are not given with Bible references and are not in quotation marks. Actually, now that I look at it, it's pretty careful and consistent in making it clear exactly which words are from the Bible and which aren't. Your post just mixes them together without distinction making it look like things that aren't in the Bible are.

----------


## Terry1

> I didn't read Kevin's post until you just pointed me to it.
> 
> However, one important difference is that his post distinguishes the words of the Bible from the words of other people by putting the words from the Bible immediately after the reference and in quotation marks, while the words that aren't from the Bible are not given with Bible references and are not in quotation marks. Actually, now that I look at it, it's pretty careful and consistent in making it clear exactly which words are from the Bible and which aren't. Your post just mixes them together without distinction making it look like things that aren't in the Bible are.


That's what you choose to see and believe--I realize this, but it doesn't mean you or Kevin are correct.  

The one thing Kevin can not do is ignore the conditions of our election that nullify OSAS all together.  He can post his version of salvation that doesn't include those conditions--but he can not make them go away or mean something that they don't.

----------


## erowe1

> That's what you choose to see and believe


But it's true right? Kevin's post does distinguish between what words actually come from the Bible and what words don't, while your post mixes them together without distinction.

----------


## Terry1

> But it's true right? Kevin's post does distinguish between what words actually come from the Bible and what words don't, while your post mixes them together without distinction.



What does that have to do with what those scriptures are actually saying?  Are you denying that any of the scriptures in the OP are conditions upon election?  Of course you are because you don't believe our election is upon condition--you believe in "unconditional election"--which is Calvin's version of the "perseverance of the saint's"--which is false.

----------


## jmdrake

> I didn't read Kevin's post until you just pointed me to it.
> 
> However, one important difference is that his post distinguishes the words of the Bible from the words of other people by putting the words from the Bible immediately after the reference and in quotation marks, while the words that aren't from the Bible are not given with Bible references and are not in quotation marks. Actually, now that I look at it, it's pretty careful and consistent in making it clear exactly which words are from the Bible and which aren't. Your post just mixes them together without distinction making it look like things that aren't in the Bible are.


Oh for crying out loud!  It's obvious reading Terry's post which parts are Bible and which parts are commentary.  It's dishonest of you to call her post dishonest.

_
MARK

Mark 4:16-18 – Parable of the sower – Parallel of Luke 8:13 shows here He is speaking of believers, who fall away. 

16 And these in like manner are the ones sown upon rocky ground, who, when they hear the word, immediately receive it with joy; 17 and they have no root in themselves, but endure for a while; then, when tribulation or persecution arises on account of the word, immediately they fall away.
_

Only a complete idiot would be unable to tell that the words "Parable of the sower – Parallel of Luke 8:13 shows here He is speaking of believers, who fall away." were commentary and not part of the Bible itself.  You honestly think the average reader is so stupid that he would think Mark put the words "Parallel of Luke 18:13" in there?  Terry's pattern is obvious.  Reference is given in a single line with short commentary.  Verses follow that.

----------


## lilymc

> Oh for crying out loud!  It's obvious reading Terry's post which parts are Bible and which parts are commentary.  It's dishonest of you to call her post dishonest.


I found both posts hard to read, due to the formatting.  But that's probably just me.  I'm a visual person and I just have this thing about things being formatted in a legible, "easy on the eyes" sort of way.

----------


## RJB

I pray for discernment for those who have difficulties deciding which is the Word of God and the word of Terry.

----------


## Terry1

> I found both posts hard to read, due to the formatting.  But that's probably just me.  I'm a visual person and I just have this thing about things being formatted in a legible, "easy on the eyes" sort of way.



That's why I provided the link so that you could view it in it's original format.  The copy and paste didn't retain the original format.

----------


## jmdrake

LOL




>

----------


## jmdrake

> I found both posts hard to read, due to the formatting.  But that's probably just me.  I'm a visual person and I just have this thing about things being formatted in a legible, "easy on the eyes" sort of way.


LOL




> That's why I provided the link so that you could view it in it's original format.  The copy and paste didn't retain the original format.


Thanks for pointing that out.  Future reference I put my links at the *top* of long posts so they don't get missed.  

FWIW this is how the formatting is done on the page Terry linked to.

Matthew 5:20-22 – One who hates, speaks evil to fellow believers (brother), can get separated from God and sent to hell.

20 For I tell you, unless your righteousness exceeds that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will never enter the kingdom of heaven. 21 "You have heard that it was said to the men of old, 'You shall not kill; and whoever kills shall be liable to judgment.' 22 But I say to you that every one who is angry with his brother shall be liable to judgment; whoever insults his brother shall be liable to the council, and whoever says, 'You fool!' shall be liable to the hell of fire.
Matthew 5:29-30 – Talking metaphorically Jesus says if a thing causes you to sin, it is better off to cut off body parts than suffer going to hell.
29 If your right eye causes you to sin, pluck it out and throw it away; it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body be thrown into hell . 30 And if your right hand causes you to sin, cut it off and throw it away; it is better that you lose one of your members than that your whole body go into hell .

----------


## erowe1

> I pray for discernment for those who have difficulties deciding which is the Word of God and the word of Terry.


Did you go through the OP and try to tell? Because in many cases a person would have to check each and every verse to be able to tell which words aren't really from the Bible to be able to tell unless they already knew the verses pretty well by heart. The OP presents other people's words as though they are from the Bible itself.

If it really were so obvious that the verses taught the things Terry is trying to say they do, why would that be necessary?

----------


## erowe1

> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out.  Future reference I put my links at the *top* of long posts so they don't get missed.  
> 
> FWIW this is how the formatting is done on the page Terry linked to.
> 
> Matthew 5:20-22 – One who hates, speaks evil to fellow believers (brother), can get separated from God and sent to hell.
> ...


Ah. Thanks for pointing that out.

----------


## RJB

> Did you go through the OP and try to tell? Because in many cases a person would have to check each and every verse to be able to tell which words aren't really from the Bible to be able to tell unless they already knew the verses pretty well by heart. The OP presents other people's words as though they are from the Bible itself.
> 
> If it really were so obvious that the verses taught the things Terry is trying to say they do, why would that be necessary?


You are grumpy today.  Maybe I should have put a smiley up there, but sometimes grouches seem more angered by smiles.  I dunno about you Erowe.

----------


## Terry1

> Ah. Thanks for pointing that out.


That was a test just to make sure you read all the way to the end of the post. 


j/k

----------


## Deborah K

> You are grumpy today.  Maybe I should have put a smiley up there, but sometimes grouches seem more angered by smiles.  I dunno about you Erowe.


hahahhaha!  God love ya.

----------


## erowe1

> You are grumpy today.  Maybe I should have put a smiley up there, but sometimes grouches seem more angered by smiles.  I dunno about you Erowe.


I can't stand emoticons.

I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the real reason Judas killed himself was because of reading something with lots of emoticons, memes, and large fonts, bolds, colors, and underlines all used in combination.

----------


## RJB

> I can't stand emoticons.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the real reason Judas killed himself was because of reading something with lots of emoticons, memes, and large fonts, bolds, colors, and underlines all used in combination.


There's the Erowe1 we all know and love!

----------


## Terry1

> There's the Erowe1 we all know and love!


I've never seen a pic of Erowe1, but he's always reminded me of Archie Bunker.

----------


## Terry1

Erowe1 on Catholics

----------


## RJB



----------


## RJB

Actually.  I think I'm going to adopt Oscar as my avatar.  It'll remind me not to act like him.   

Although I like my silver eagle on the peace mountain.

Some soul search...  

Eagle or Oscar...  Any opinions?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Erowe1 on Catholics


lulz

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Actually.  I think I'm going to adopt Oscar as my avatar.  It'll remind me not to act like him.   
> 
> Although I like my silver eagle on the peace mountain.
> 
> Some soul search...  
> *
> Eagle or Oscar...  Any opinions?*


Alternate avatars at regular intervals (daily, weekly, hourly, fortnightly, etc)

----------


## RJB

> Alternate avatars at regular intervals (daily, weekly, hourly, fortnightly, etc)


Or maybe moods.  I'll put up Oscar as a warning, "don't mess with me."  I wonder if there's an avatar with him holding an AK?

----------


## Terry1

> Actually.  I think I'm going to adopt Oscar as my avatar.  It'll remind me not to act like him.   
> 
> Although I like my silver eagle on the peace mountain.
> 
> Some soul search...  
> 
> Eagle or Oscar...  Any opinions?


I like Oscar myself, but the coin is nice too.   I don't have an avatar because I just couldn't make up my mind.

----------


## Terry1

> I pray for discernment for those who have difficulties deciding which is the Word of God and the word of Terry.


LOL--actually--I'm LMAO here.

----------


## Terry1

Catholics aren't the only ones who know OSAS is unholy.

----------

